# Who uses remote WiFi products-Lightwave-Energenie-Wemo-TP-Type home Automation



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Curious as to peoples use of Home Automation products and more to the point the reliability and what problems encountered if any.

I'll go first, I have the early Lightwave system purely used for switching on exterior flood lamps and have designated one for switching on the coffee machine when I awake.

They operate over the WiFi system with a hub so I can operate from anywhere, the downside is you do not know if the operation requested has been completed and this can happen even within your home WiFi range.

Jon.


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

I'd just been thinking about this too... in particular with respect to a WiFi enabled socket so I can turn the espresso machine on 30 mins before I get home.

There are some scary looking pictures of a WeMo socket on the Amazon page...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Im going to get a WiFi plug from Amazon. I was just going to get a timer plug so it comes on before I get up, but I like the idea of turning it on remotely so it can be ready when I return from being out and about, shopping etc...


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just ordered one from amazon specifically for the coffee machine. It's a no hub required one with an app and timer. Just want it to turn the machine on at 6:30 so it's ready for 7ish.


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

I use Wemo plugs in a couple of locations around the house, including the coffee machine. No issues at all.

I use tplink bulbs for lighting. They are... ok. If you swap router you have to redo everything from scratch, which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

I use a tp-link HS100 on my Rancilio, works a treat with their own kasa software which I use with some cunning timer programing to bypass Silvias auto shut down, it also works with Google home/assistant now so 30 mins from home I can shout at my phone to "power up the coffee" hands free....


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Simon_S said:


> I use a tp-link HS100 on my Rancilio, works a treat with their own kasa software which I use with some cunning timer programing to bypass Silvias auto shut down, it also works with Google home/assistant now so 30 mins from home I can shout at my phone to "power up the coffee" hands free....


I looked at those, £25 well worth it. Is there a similar one that works with Siri?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

SamUK said:


> I'd just been thinking about this too... in particular with respect to a WiFi enabled socket so I can turn the espresso machine on 30 mins before I get home.
> 
> There are some scary looking pictures of a WeMo socket on the Amazon page...


You prompted me to search and read that issue, it includes an image, now that does give the impression it's an internal fault of that unit, what I would stress is that you ensure to push fully home any units and the plug of whatever you are using it for, any plug only partially entered could cause a problem, this applies with any plug entering a socket.



jj-x-ray said:


> Im going to get a WiFi plug from Amazon. I was just going to get a timer plug so it comes on before I get up, but I like the idea of turning it on remotely so it can be ready when I return from being out and about, shopping etc...


In that respect they are very good, if we've been out for the day I will turn the machine on approx 30mins before arrival, there's just the rare occasion it does not function and I put this down to the fact I do not have my data switched on all the time, rarer still is the need to switch the lightwave unit off and back on.



GingerBen said:


> Just ordered one from amazon specifically for the coffee machine. It's a no hub required one with an app and timer. Just want it to turn the machine on at 6:30 so it's ready for 7ish.


The timer facility is OK, but the ability to switch on at random is ideal, just if you wake up earlier than expected (If only to watch the machine switch on Chuckle Chuckle).

Jon.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> Just ordered one from amazon specifically for the coffee machine. It's a no hub required one with an app and timer. Just want it to turn the machine on at 6:30 so it's ready for 7ish.


If you are using this via WiFi with an APP I'd be interested in how you rate it from setting up and reliability, I'm not overly interested in the fixed timer facility as these are available as a standalone unit.



DougalMcGuire said:


> I use Wemo plugs in a couple of locations around the house, including the coffee machine. No issues at all.
> 
> I use tplink bulbs for lighting. They are... ok. If you swap router you have to redo everything from scratch, which is a bit of a pain.


Are these special bulbs as opposed to an interface unit between bulb and holder ?, I don't have that issue with my Lightwave regard a router change, but I do with our security system as I'm not savvy with re-entering the necessary details for the CCTV in which case I rely on the company who supplied the security equipment.

Jon.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

It's my plan to use it over wifi with the app. I'll report back once it's set up tomorrow


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

KTD said:


> I looked at those, £25 well worth it. Is there a similar one that works with Siri?


Found this if you'd like to release the inner geek........

https://www.atpeaz.com/getting-the-tp-link-hs110-smart-plug-to-work-with-apple-home-siri/


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> It's my plan to use it over wifi with the app. I'll report back once it's set up tomorrow


The interest will be the ease of setting up and should (Heaven forbid) you need to access their help line if that was smooth and helpful.

Jon.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

We have lightwave remote plug sockets, never got the hub, but recently got an Echo plus that has a hub built in for bulbs like Philips Hue and other things it can control. Can set up schedules etc within Alexa app, and next going to get plugs that work with alexa to.

There is a name of the hub in echo plus that will hopefully mean in future i won't need a hub or bridge for every new wireless thing.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Been using a wemo WiFi plug for espresso machine for a year now - no problems at all..... just wish the unit itself wasn't so bulky

Use the iPhone app to set a timer for morning and night turn on/off

Also use the app to turn on or off manually wherever I am when I know I won't be in for hours or an hour before I return home


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We need to dig our WeMo out. We stopped using it for some reason, I seem to recall we had a couple of unreliability issues which I am sure were down to not setting it up correctly to begin with.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

lee1980 said:


> We have lightwave remote plug sockets, never got the hub, but recently got an Echo plus that has a hub built in for bulbs like Philips Hue and other things it can control. Can set up schedules etc within Alexa app, and next going to get plugs that work with alexa to.
> 
> There is a name of the hub in echo plus that will hopefully mean in future i won't need a hub or bridge for every new wireless thing.


You do find that some of these units will work with other manufacturers set up's, I don't use the remotes that came with our Lightwave set up as I find your mobile is better with a designation next to each function button/touch.



kennyboy993 said:


> Been using a wemo WiFi plug for espresso machine for a year now - no problems at all..... just wish the unit itself wasn't so bulky
> 
> Use the iPhone app to set a timer for morning and night turn on/off
> 
> Also use the app to turn on or off manually wherever I am when I know I won't be in for hours or an hour before I return home


The Lightwave I find is quite reasonable and for us not overly intrusive being in black against SS sockets, I use the Android app, if I use the laptop I do get a message of the instruction sent and then confirmation the operation has been completed, but I doubt this is confirmation it has 'Actually' operated the designated unit.



MildredM said:


> We need to dig our WeMo out. We stopped using it for some reason, I seem to recall we had a couple of unreliability issues which I am sure were down to not setting it up correctly to begin with.


There's the rare occasion we may get one of our units not working and all we do which seems to be the 'Eleventh Commandment' with anything that has 'Chips' with everything and that is switch it off at the socket and back on.

Jon.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I use a Hive plug on my Espresso machine.

Works flawlessly and NEVER needs resetting.

Again iPhone app to control the schedule.

Cannot fault it


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Been using a TP link on my 13A Fracino machine for over a year, with its app... and when you are done and still cleaning up.. "Alexa, please turn off the coffee machine... OK" and click. I love that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Curious as to peoples use of Home Automation products and more to the point the reliability and what problems encountered if any.
> 
> I'll go first, I have the early Lightwave system purely used for switching on exterior flood lamps and have designated one for switching on the coffee machine when I awake.
> 
> ...


I don't use this stuff, I had a read of the thread and I must be a primitive.


My Coffee machine turns itself on and off at set times each tay

I use a simple Timer for my security lights (seems to be adequate and I can set it and forget it)

My central heating and hot water is on a timer, which has worked OK for the last 23 years and I never felt any pressing need for a Hive and the associated in perpetuity annual fees

I use a MK1 finger to operate all my other devices (or my toe, depending on what I am doing)


I know it's simple, but it works OK for me and I am not sure I would trust WiFi operation fully. To tit around with a smart phone humming the hive tune and trying to control all my stuff...isn't for me.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> I use a Hive plug on my Espresso machine.
> 
> Works flawlessly and NEVER needs resetting.
> 
> ...


HIVE another one in the mix of systems that I suspect all work under the same technology.



JayMac said:


> Been using a TP link on my 13A Fracino machine for over a year, with its app... and when you are done and still cleaning up.. "Alexa, please turn off the coffee machine... OK" and click. I love that.


Alexa, Siri and other voice recognition systems personally are not for me and does Alexa actually know if the machine is 'off' or just that the command was sent, unless some electronic technical bods can tell me different, to the best of my knowledge that facility is more intricate to incorporate as it requires the active socket to report back which at the moment I believe they cannot.



DavecUK said:


> I don't use this stuff, I had a read of the thread and I must be a primitive.
> 
> 
> My Coffee machine turns itself on and off at set times each tay
> ...


Hello Dave UK- UnLike yourself I no longer live by the clock and it's great, so if I wake as I do through a week at differing times between 0600 - 0900hrs (Roughly), first thing is to switch the machine on via the phone and by the time I've completed my initial morning nuptials the machine will be fired up ready.

Regard security/flood lights, these I will turn on and off as and when we are either expecting company coming or going, letting the dog out last thing at night, whilst we are away on vacation (750 miles away usually) I will turn them on/off at random giving the impression there is someone in, I also switch the flood lights on when occasionally remotely checking CCTV, the extra illumination backing up the infra red is incredible.

Our central heating and control is a source of amusement as we can count on one hand the number of times we have used it, these bl%$dy electronic units will not throw any logs on the wood burner stove (Not a boiler stove), we don't have an Alexa or a Siri, we have a Jon & Marg and a rescue dog.

Dave you are no way primitive, I would certainly like to teach the banks a lesson and have everyone paid at source and the rule of thumb was if there was any money left, then the bank got it, whereas now the bank get first draw on your money. When bank cards where first issued I had one for years before utilising it, only to find myself being interrogated before allowing the isolated transaction to go through, the problem was we had moved during it's valid life and we had never used it before and that was when they used a slip of carbon type paper under a roller to effectively provide a copy for those concerned.

So you may appreciate I certainly don't embrace all the features of modern living and I dearly wish I'd kept the counter top copper boiler/steamer coffee/tea machine back in the early sixties instead of witnessing it being scrapped.

Jon.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I've found my smart-home repertoire growing quite a bit, in the last couple years particularly. I wasn't an early adopter, on the basis of watching some friends demoing their "smart home" and everything being flaky or just not working. I've gone fairly deep down the rabbit hole now though, and there's no coming back now. Brain-dump to follow with all I can comment on...

I use a Wemo (Insight) on the coffee machine (amongst other things in the house) and have done for around 3 years - never a problem. It's also definitely good for the full 13A, as my Fracino registers as pulling up to 3100w.

I switch it on via Alexa most commonly. I've never had an instance where she's said "okay" and it hasn't been switched on, though I used to get the occasional (and amusing) misunderstanding - "Sorry, I couldn't find this wrestle machine". I've not had that in quite a while, clearly work has been done on the voice recognition. If for whatever reason Alexa can't switch it on, then it's "XYZ is not responding" or some such.

You can just flip it on from the app (as I'll do if I'm on my way home from somewhere and I want a coffee when I get there), or set a timer in the app as well. IFTTT and the like would also work for a bit more flexibilty.

In terms of other smart things in the house, fairly extensive...

- 13 Sonos Devices of various flavours, in 10 zones

- 40-ish Hue Lights

- 7 Echo Dots (plus a Sonos One)

- 5x Wemo switches

- Logitech Harmony running the show in the media room

- A couple of CCTV cameras, with a few basic triggers (I could get more clever with what they do, I just haven't)

Not really any gripes these days. Alexa was in a very different place a year ago, even just 6 months ago. I'm sure in another 6 months it will be even better. Misunderstood or missed commands are pretty infrequent, language has become a lot more natural in the last year. Software is of course being updated all the time, so it's always improving and adding features.

I've used Sonos for 10 years and can't fault it at all. My only minor gripe is that setup has the potential to get quite complex - just a few speakers using wifi I'm sure is simple as, but when you've got multiple wired devices on different switches it's a steep learning curve, and pretty expensive (i.e. network upgrades, as managed switches are required - I didn't realise this and only found out after troubleshooting reliability issues with Sonos). I use it with the phone/tablet apps most commonly, and occasionally via a voice command if I know what I want to listen to - that's limited to Spotify (or Amazon Music) however, I'd like it to include Tidal as well, but don't see that happening any time soon, ever.

I control the lights through Alexa 99% of the time - we have a few of the Hue dimmers and a motion sensor (which is excellent), and some of them are on hard wall switches as well, but it just became natural to control with voice, especially since Scene integration was added recently. I've found myself wanting to swap some of the ambiance ones out for full colour - I only occasionally had anything other than some form of white before Alexa scene integration, and now I find myself using full colour scenes (in the 4 rooms that have the colour bulbs) fairly regularly. Within the last 6 months, Amazon have really upped their game with natural control of Hue with Alexa - I don't find myself having to think about how to phrase what I want any more.

I started having issues with Hue a few months ago, where the reaction time to button presses were more like 1 second rather than 0.1 second (1 second feels like a long time when all you want to do is switch on the lights). I thought this was due to scale, but found that changing the zigbee channel on the bridge sorted it all out.

The lighting and water feature in the garden is sadly based on Z-wave, I keep thinking I should get a bridge to integrate that into some routines/voice (just because really), but for now we have a panel next to the back door and a separate wireless remote that to be honest, are just fine.

A few IFTTT routines control my lights as well (outdoor ones mainly), however Philips have added a lot in terms of control for vacation settings, and last time I went away I used those and they worked really well (you can set windows for randomisation, clever stuff).

I used Yonomi for Sonos and Hue scene control via Alexa before it was supported natively and found that patchy. I'd say 50% of the time I'd have to repeat a command. I don't use it any more.

The Harmony setup is kind of self contained. I have an ultimate with hub, and could theoretically use it to do all sorts of things in the house, but it sits in the media room and is only used for things in there. A good old fashioned remote is best for such uses IMO - couldn't be doing with a smartphone or voice. There are a bunch of activities set up that will turn on/off everything and switch inputs automatically, and it's super handy. Press "Home Theatre" on the remote's touchscreen and it switches on the screen, puts it on the right input, switches on the amp, puts that on the right input, turns off the spots, turns on bias/effect lighting, switches on the Shield and controls it with bluetooth - you can imagine the instructional sheets I had to create for family before that.

I've not bothered with heating smarts - I work from home, as does my wife 50% of the time, so there's almost always someone here, no sense with anything more complex than a thermostat.

I'm not interested in smart locks - give me an old fashioned key any day plzthx.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow ...........

It least you cannot be accused of talking to yourself OR you've a good excuse







.

Jon.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

My experience with just one wemo on the coffee machine has been quite unreliable. I often can't see it in the app and when I add a rule it often doesn't stay registered with the plug for long. That said, it's on a weekly routine that works for me generally so I leave it be. My WiFi isn't great so I can't rule out that as a cause.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

My recent WiFi plug purchase is going straight back to amazon. I fell for one of their fake discounts and got a £59.99 plug for £15.99. Well what turned up wasn't worth 1.99 tbh. Cheap Chinese made plug with badly written and hard to understand instructions. Should have just got the WeMo. As it goes I don't think I'll bother. Takes 20-30 mins to warm my machine up and by the time I've got kids breakfast sorted etc it's ready to roll.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

As someone who literally rolls out of bed into their car in the morning, having the coffee machine ready to go would make such a difference to the quality of my morning......a timer plug would do this.

However there have been many instances when I've returned home during the day and be gasping for a cuppa, fine if you're on the old instant, but a cold coffee machine is quite depressing under those circumstances.

So I think I'm going to make the jump to smart plugs. This thread has been very helpful.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> My recent WiFi plug purchase is going straight back to amazon. I fell for one of their fake discounts and got a £59.99 plug for £15.99. Well what turned up wasn't worth 1.99 tbh. Cheap Chinese made plug with badly written and hard to understand instructions. Should have just got the WeMo. As it goes I don't think I'll bother. Takes 20-30 mins to warm my machine up and by the time I've got kids breakfast sorted etc it's ready to roll.


Basically GB, a humanoid Wemo, these are also prone to failure but they do give you feedback







.

Jon.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

I use a few of the TP link smart plugs on lamps around the house and one on my 4g router as it suffers the occasional drop out so periodic restarts are handy and the TP units once a schedule has been created it can run that task without an internet connection, much like a conventional timer plug.

As for the usability of the TP plugs, pretty good. The only issue i have had is if you leave the app open and then leave or join the wifi network, in this case the app has to be closed down and reopened to control the plugs. I tend to close my apps anyway to save battery life but on the odd occasion i forget. Apart from that they were very easy to setup and seem to work very well, so far.

I was tempted to use one for the espresso machine, however after seeing reviews of smart plugs melting/setting fire i decided that i didn't want to take the risk, i have had my espresso machine plugged into a energy monitor and it draws nowhere near the smart plugs max rating, but still i dont trust them as the smart plugs rating seems to depend on where you look as it changes between TP Links website and the box the plug came in.

i'll stick with them running my 6 watt lamps.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Basically GB, a humanoid Wemo, these are also prone to failure but they do give you feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes indeed also my 5 month old is a more reliable alarm

clock than my phone


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> yes indeed also my 5 month old is a more reliable alarm
> 
> clock than my phone


As much as it may for an instance grate on you, embrace it, love it, I would dearly enjoy that period all over again.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Ted_Kent said:


> I use a few of the TP link smart plugs on lamps around the house and one on my 4g router as it suffers the occasional drop out so periodic restarts are handy and the TP units once a schedule has been created it can run that task without an internet connection, much like a conventional timer plug.
> 
> As for the usability of the TP plugs, pretty good. The only issue i have had is if you leave the app open and then leave or join the wifi network, in this case the app has to be closed down and reopened to control the plugs. I tend to close my apps anyway to save battery life but on the odd occasion i forget. Apart from that they were very easy to setup and seem to work very well, so far.
> 
> ...


Ted, I would not have any concerns in respect of the dangers aspect in your post in using a smart plug, any 13amp plugs taking a load are only as good as the sockets they are plugged into and so on and so on, an ill fitted plug, loose wires in the plug or socket are often culprits of causing overheating, some 13amp plugs when plugging them in can give the impression they are fully home when in reality they are not and it's the insulated part of the plug legs that sometimes makes for a tight fit.

Jon.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Ted, I would not have any concerns in respect of the dangers aspect in your post in using a smart plug, any 13amp plugs taking a load are only as good as the sockets they are plugged into and so on and so on, an ill fitted plug, loose wires in the plug or socket are often culprits of causing overheating, some 13amp plugs when plugging them in can give the impression they are fully home when in reality they are not and it's the insulated part of the plug legs that sometimes makes for a tight fit.
> 
> Jon.


Jon,

Cheers, i think it is just me being overly cautious. Having a dual boiler machine with brew boiler priority its never going to draw the max the plug or the socket can supply. When the plugs come on special offer again i may pick up a couple more.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like we have the same ECM Machines.

Jon.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

So we do Jon, got mine from BB when they restocked recently. Getting on really well with it I think. Just ordered a 5 hole steam tip for it to give it a shot (my next post may be how do you clean milk off the ceiling haha)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Ted_Kent said:


> So we do Jon, got mine from BB when they restocked recently. Getting on really well with it I think. Just ordered a 5 hole steam tip for it to give it a shot (my next post may be how do you clean milk off the ceiling haha)


With you're tongue Ted







................ I'd be very interested in how you find the five hole tip, however it begs the question why five though ?, being very new to this style of producing coffee myself I've allowed some time for experimenting and using a mix of beans, several gratis bags from the machine supplier.

Looking at you're equipment sundry I feel you may have already had the benefit of some experience ?.

Jon.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

xpresso said:


> With you're tongue Ted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha if it's up there it can stay there.

I went for a 5 as in the other ECM reviews it mentions it as a good upgrade to the 2 hole. BB do have a 4 on the website as well which is what I have used with my Fracino machine and when helping a friend out in his horse box coffee unit (also a Fracino machine), however the 4 hole does not mention compatibility with the no burn wand on our machine where the 5 does.

I may well revert back to the 2 hole but I felt it was a worthwhile experiment on this machine.

What I should do is record my first effort with it no matter what the outcome, safety specs at the ready haha.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Ted_Kent said:


> Haha if it's up there it can stay there.
> 
> I went for a 5 as in the other ECM reviews it mentions it as a good upgrade to the 2 hole. BB do have a 4 on the website as well which is what I have used with my Fracino machine and when helping a friend out in his horse box coffee unit (also a Fracino machine), however the 4 hole does not mention compatibility with the no burn wand on our machine where the 5 does.
> 
> ...


We're drifting off topic but I don't think it's a hanging offence...... pop over to the Forums ECM users club, it needs a leg up!!.

Jon.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

I have played with home automation for number of years now. I have mainly used z wave products and have tried various hubs from vera, fibaro, Mac based Indigo and now have Smartthings running around 60 devices. I have Nest for heating, Sonos for music and z wave/hue for lighting and sensing. The big advantage of z wave is its a two way coms so checks its own state. Depending what you want to achieve Smartthings is straightforward and as reliable as any of the other systems I mention.

The main thing to bear in mind is none of the systems are 100% and they all have their strengths and weaknesses. If you can get Smartthings kit in sale you get socket and some sensors and is more than capable of simple device switching.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

hammerme said:


> I have played with home automation for number of years now. I have mainly used z wave products and have tried various hubs from vera, fibaro, Mac based Indigo and now have Smartthings running around 60 devices. I have Nest for heating, Sonos for music and z wave/hue for lighting and sensing. The big advantage of z wave is its a two way coms so checks its own state. Depending what you want to achieve Smartthings is straightforward and as reliable as any of the other systems I mention.
> 
> The main thing to bear in mind is none of the systems are 100% and they all have their strengths and weaknesses. If you can get Smartthings kit in sale you get socket and some sensors and is more than capable of simple device switching.


Am I interpreting your description correctly in that if you send an instruction to say turn an item 'On' that you get a reply that the action has been carried out to the point the unit has switched on, this of course does not confirm that whatever is switched is physically on but the supply to it exists ?.

It's taken as is that no system is 100%, but the system you have looks to be a class leader in comparison with most, I suspect there will be a price difference accordingly.

Jon.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Jon

z wave uses a hand shake with the device it has asked to switch on, so for example if you have a powered socket the system confirms its completed the request to turn on. the simple wifi plugs won't get that confirmation and hence will be less reliable as the on request is sent but not confirmed. The best way to make sure an actual device connected to said socket is on is to use a socket with power monitoring. These sockets monitor power usage and report it back to the hub. so if you sent an on signal you could then run a routine that confirm the socket is pulling power.

Cost wise there is a hit to the wallet, I have spent a lot of cash on my set up but you don't have to go to that level. A simple power monitoring socket can be had for around £40 but you then need the hub and bit of tech skill to program the routine. best place to look and get info is a company called Vesternet, they sell everything you would ever need for home automation and have some great guides.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

hammerme said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> z wave uses a hand shake with the device it has asked to switch on, so for example if you have a powered socket the system confirms its completed the request to turn on. the simple wifi plugs won't get that confirmation and hence will be less reliable as the on request is sent but not confirmed. The best way to make sure an actual device connected to said socket is on is to use a socket with power monitoring. These sockets monitor power usage and report it back to the hub. so if you sent an on signal you could then run a routine that confirm the socket is pulling power.
> 
> Cost wise there is a hit to the wallet, I have spent a lot of cash on my set up but you don't have to go to that level. A simple power monitoring socket can be had for around £40 but you then need the hub and bit of tech skill to program the routine. best place to look and get info is a company called Vesternet, they sell everything you would ever need for home automation and have some great guides.


Hello 'H'.

It would need to be a Plug & Play units for me as I am by nature a practical hands on person and as you mention certain aspects of the required computing knowledge, in that respect it would be hands on, on the keyboard abley following someone's instructions, at least it's good to know that what I would like is out there, I expect it will soon be readily available in a form to suit me.

Given the short span of time these Smart plugs have been on the market, you are now spoilt for choice, in buying mine 'Lightwave' and then adding to it, I found B&Q selling off a boxed set only under the manufactured name of Siemens the only difference being they have blue as opposed to Lightwaves green as part of the colour scheme, every other aspect is identical.

Jon.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Our Wemo switch arrived today and I've just been setting it up.

First impressions:

It's big. There was another brands where the big bulbous bit extended down. I thought one extending up was more sensible so you had easier access to the button, but maybe this would have seemed less enormous.

Realistically I imagine that I will stop noticing it after a week or so.

The app seems a bit annoying, mainly because it doesn't seem to offer exactly what I want.

Main use it to have machine switch on in the morning so it's easy when we need to get up. As this time can vary I was hoping (expecting) a very simple interface where we could each evening just set "turn switch on at XX:XX time" like an old fashioned timer plug.

It seems you can't do this and you have to create a new RULE for whatever time you want, which involves several steps. Choosing TURN ON, TURN OFF, TURN ON UNTIL... Then setting time, which is a pain and involves scrolling click by click through every minute... Then naming the rule.

If you then go to change the ON/OFF function you have to reset the time again...

So far I have set up 5 rules so we can have the machine ready at 7am, 715am, etc etc.

#####

I've realised while writing this that I can just create one rule "switch on machine" and then each night just change the time to what we need, but I'm still annoyed by the app.










It would be useful to have rule on/off slider on list page, and not have to click through to each rule to toggle this.

It's also annoying to have all the greyed out options "needs wemo dimmer" or "needs Nest". I don't want to see that.

I'll probably be COMPLETELY IN LOVE with it by tomorrow morning


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Same here wemo, was first one i got a while back, still use it for when on holiday to set a light on and off, but find panasonic system and app better but still not the easiest to use. Im hoping amazon/alexa will be, better as it develops, just ordered a no brand plug off amazon that works with Alexa.

Wonder if amazon will make official things like sockets and light switches in future.


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

I felt the same about the wemo app but I took the view that it didn't matter if I turned it on half an hour too early. In fact, mine just turns on at 7am each day I'm at home and I don't give it a second thought if I don't use it til 9 or whatever. I understand that an espresso machine is happy to be left on a few hours. Much better than on and off multiple times in a day anyway. Electricity consumption figures on the wemo suggest very little power use by an idle machine once it's heated up.

If I'm away from home I tend just to switch it off at the socket when I leave so it stays off. A pretty compromised use case but it's practical enough for me.

I also experienced a lot of it failing to remember a new rule. To me, this kind of hardware needs a far superior interface to really appeal, and better reliability, but it does a job nonetheless. For my use of a coffee machine it's a great addition but I don't have many other applications for it until the whole package improves.

Imagine this market will improve hugely in the coming years.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I think it is certainly a section of the smart home that these differing components are now made by numerous companies and since I purchased my 'Lightwave' there are now many more available, even my system has been superseded but credit to them the original is still supported and their customer support has been 'Supportive' when needed.

As I said when I started this thread, I don't use half of what it's capable of doing, in saying that it does give people the opportunity to set up according to their needs, for me I just use my smart phone app to switch the coffee machine on at a time when I am ready as opposed to a fixed time.

The other plugs (Operating lights) in my system are for mainly exterior lights that serve as a form of security adding additional illumination for the CCTV cameras, also used for basic illumination when having visitors, our property is away and set back from any street illumination, the system works well with only the odd hiccup.

Jon.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

*WEMO BUG ISSUE & SOLUTION*

this morning we switched the machine off manually rather than using the app.

Afterwards the machine was showing as *NOT RECOGNISED* on the app.

Switching off WIFI on my phone and trying again sorted this out.

All working again now.


----------

